# Homemade anchor?



## dwh8417 (Feb 20, 2009)

Anyone make their own anchor that works well?   I try to save a buck or two everywhere I can.  Ive got scrap metal and a welder, just looking for some ideas.  post some pics if you've got them.  Thanks


----------



## WildcatHunter (Feb 20, 2009)

dwh8417 said:


> Anyone make their own anchor that works well?   I try to save a buck or two everywhere I can.  Ive got scrap metal and a welder, just looking for some ideas.  post some pics if you've got them.  Thanks



i like the dead weight anchors over the ones that dig in... just tie something heave to a road... my dad used plastic covered weights off an old weight set for an anchor at one time... it actually worked pretty good


----------



## j_seph (Feb 20, 2009)

When I get home I will shoot you a PM of what we use, works in river or lake and homemade


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 20, 2009)

j_seph said:


> When I get home I will shoot you a PM of what we use, works in river or lake and homemade


----------



## KDarsey (Feb 20, 2009)

coffee can+ quikrete+ eyebolt=anchor


----------



## GaMudd (Feb 20, 2009)

I made one for my jon boat.  I took a large eye bolt about six inches long with a washer and nut at the end so it wouldn't pull out.  I set it into a coffee can and filled it with cement.


----------



## stickum (Feb 20, 2009)

Ihave used two half 8" blocks before worked fine and saw some guys last year using rotors car,truck why didnt i think of that and its not been above me to find big rock tie a rope around it and drop anchor well, rock


----------



## russ010 (Feb 20, 2009)

I've used tractor wheel weights before.. flat john deer weights particularly. The one that I have weighs 16lbs, and it holds well in sandy bottoms.. haven't tried it here in GA though. I've got a 15lb mushroom with a 4' chain attached to it and then rope. Holds well in water and wind - i've used it in depths up to 75'


----------



## dwh8417 (Feb 20, 2009)

My old boat had a coffe can and cement, but with a bigger boat I dont think it will do so well.


----------



## fishlipps1952 (Feb 20, 2009)

i made this one about 25 years ago....(when I had access to a torch, welder and scrap metal)from a pic i saw in a magazine.....

4 pieces of plate welded together....with a pin and eye bolt that both swivel....it works REALLY good....this one weighs about 12 lbs....i have another that weighs about 28.....


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 20, 2009)

Get three pieces of rebar, but a 90 deg bend in them.

Wire together 120 deg. apart.

Slip a piece of galvanized pipe over ends, drop in piece of chain with a few links exposed, fill with mixed Sacrete, you're good to go.

For a small boat, it's hard to beat about 4 feet of the heaviest chain you can get your hands on.  let's you set up a "drift" very easily.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 20, 2009)

9 out of 10 times you will get this anchor back


----------



## Ricky (Feb 20, 2009)

J seph,that the same anchor my B-I-L uses in the tidal rivers around Jacksonville.It works great.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Feb 20, 2009)

And dont let it fool you its heavy enough to hold the boat still.


----------



## OldGuyAl (Feb 20, 2009)

for ponds and small boats, I grew up using nothing but old window sash weights.  I didn't even know what those were until I was about 30 years old and saw some in an antique store - I thought they were jon boat anchors until somebody told me different.


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Feb 21, 2009)

KDarsey said:


> coffee can+ quikrete+ eyebolt=anchor


  Next time add a bunch of tire weights to the concrete.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 21, 2009)

My anchor really don't rely on weight it will hook on to most anything and most of the time if it's hung just pull over it and pull and the ziptie breaks and anchor comes up upside down. If u ain't got enough A__ get above it and tie rope to cleat and the boat will get it back by bending the rebar


----------



## Jighead (Feb 21, 2009)

I have two anchors made of melted down wheel weights and poured into a form (2"x4"x6") with an eyebolt in place. Takes up no room and hasn't ever pulled off, even in the Coosa when there is stronger than normal current


----------



## pbradley (Feb 21, 2009)

take both drums from an old 350 transmission, fill them up with old steel plates and spot weld them together.

cut a link out of an old chain and weld it to the top of the shaft of the forward drum for a tie-off.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 21, 2009)

The only problem I have found w/weight for an anchor is heavy to pul in(40+ ft of water) anf eventually they will pull loose. I have another anchor like the one above that weighs 5lbs and will hold my 19' CC in one spot in 3.5mph current at the TN river


----------



## Chris S. (Feb 23, 2009)

Window weights!They hold well with long lines out and controlled drift is easy with shorter lines.


----------



## trickworm (Feb 24, 2009)

tractor teeth of the front of a loader weld four of them together add chain and rope . it's heavy enough to hold my boat in a good wind


----------



## GA1dad (Feb 24, 2009)

Mine is a 8" section of train rail with a u-bolt welded to it. I like it cause it's heavy, it's small and it stays put it the boat when not in use.


----------



## soggysod (Feb 27, 2009)

coffee can works, but i like milk jug or plastic coffee can. pour concrete in w eyebolt. the plastic keeps it quieter than a tin can. this is great for johnboats and little current.

but jsephs idea kicks bootie, im lovin that. 
what just an old axle, 3/8 rebar, and some allthread?
i know what im doing this weekend

wonder if you could plastic dip it to keep it from bangin up the boat?

soggysod


----------

